# Sticky  Descriptive Thread Titles



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Please, when you start a new thread, be at least a little descriptive in the title instead of saying something like, "Please, I need help." 
Lots of members, myself included, will skip over these types of threads. If you give a very brief description such as, "My engine is smoking," you will much likely get a better response. 
Thanks, your friendly neighborhood Mod,

Asleep


----------

